# Eclipse: hervorgehobene, aktuelle Zeile



## mopah (18. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Hintergrund und die komplette Farbgebung der Zeichen verändert.

Problem: Eclipse hebt die Zeile wo sich der Curser befindet automatisch weiß hervor, was einiger der Zeichen fast unleserlich macht.

Wie kann ich das deaktivieren oder zumindest die Farbe dieser Markierung verändern?


----------



## CursedCookie (18. Sep 2015)

Window-preferences-general-editors-texteditors dann unten in die Fenster rechts current line highlight


----------

